# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά Κρουαζιερόπλοια - Historic Cruiseships >  Salamis Filoxenia [Van Gogh, Club 1, Odessa Sky, Gruziya]

## Ellinis

Το νέο απόκτημα της Salamis Lines, απέκτησε και το καινούριο του όνομα: SALAMIS FILOXENIA, οπότε ας αποκτήσει και το δικό του θέμα  :Wink:  . 

Προς το παρών παραμένει στο νέο μώλο με σημαία νήσων Μάρσαλ.

----------


## stratoscy

Επιτέλους κάποιος άνοιξε θέμα για αυτό το βαπόρι.δεν κατάφερα να ανοιξω εγώ δεν ξέρω πως ανοίγεις νεα θέματα.ασ βάλω και την ανάλογη φωτογραφία

1_SALAMIS_FILOXENIA_01.jpg


πηγή:sergio@cruises

----------


## mastrokostas

Στο μόλο της Δραπετσώνας πριμοδοτημένο !
IMG_6324.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Μπράβο βρε Μαστοκώστα σ'ευχαριστούμε για την φωτογραφία.ήθελα να μάθω νεότερα γι αυτό το πλοίο.

----------


## stratoscy

Εδώ ένα βιντεάκι που δείχνει τη ζωή πάνω στο πλοίο αλλά με τους προηγούμενους ιδιοκτήτες του

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TD1xkqkoHn4

----------


## stratoscy

Συγχωρέστε με αν βγαίνω εκτός θέματος.Αν νομίζουν οι moderators ότι δεν ταιρίαζει εδώ ασ πράξουν όπως πρέπει.

Στην όμορφη Ρόδο σήμερα ένα από τα αδερφάκια του salamis filoxenia(ex van gogh........etc)TO Delphin


Untitled.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

Αν κρίνω από τους υποψήφιους ανταγωνιστές του καραβιού για τη νέα σεζόν (Sapphire και οποιοδήποτε άλλο περισσέψει της Louis), σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι με κατάλληλο promotion το Salamis Filoxenia έχει όλα τα φόντα για να σαρώσει την Κυπριακή αγορά κρουαζιέρας! Από το βιντεάκι που μας έδωσε ο φίλος stratoscy, το καράβι εσωτερικά φαίνεται σε άψογη κατάσταση, αν διατηρείται έτσι μέχρι σήμερα, και είναι αρκετά ψηλότερο το επίπεδο της ξενοδοχειακής υποδομής από αυτό που μας έχουν συνηθίσει οι Κυπριακές εταιρείες μέχρι σήμερα. Τι άλλο να πούμε...Καλοτάξιδο!

----------


## stratoscy

> Αν κρίνω από τους υποψήφιους ανταγωνιστές του καραβιού για τη νέα σεζόν (Sapphire και οποιοδήποτε άλλο περισσέψει της Louis), σε γενικές γραμμές πιστεύω ότι με κατάλληλο promotion το Salamis Filoxenia έχει όλα τα φόντα για να σαρώσει την Κυπριακή αγορά κρουαζιέρας! Από το βιντεάκι που μας έδωσε ο φίλος stratoscy, το καράβι εσωτερικά φαίνεται σε άψογη κατάσταση, αν διατηρείται έτσι μέχρι σήμερα, και είναι αρκετά ψηλότερο το επίπεδο της ξενοδοχειακής υποδομής από αυτό που μας έχουν συνηθίσει οι Κυπριακές εταιρείες μέχρι σήμερα. Τι άλλο να πούμε...Καλοτάξιδο!


Συμφωνώ απολύτως μαζί σου.Αυτό περιμένω και εγώ να ακουστεί το όνομα αυτής της εταιρείας γιατί έχει πολλές δυνατότητες

----------


## Apostolos

Και φυσικά είναι πολύ ποιό εύκολο να προσεγγίζει γρηγορότερα και ευκολότερα τα λιμάνια ώς μικρότερο και με πολύ καλύτερες ικανότητες μανούβρας

----------


## AegeanIslands

Προσωπικα φιλοι συμφορουμιτες δεν διαπιστωσα κατι ιδιαιτερα αξιολογο απο αυτο που προβαλεται στο video του youtube για το βαπορακι αυτο.
Αποστολη,δεν παιζει σημαντικο ρολο ποσο γρηγορα και ποσο ευκολα θα πεσεις διπλα στη Κρουαζιερα η Κουραζερα οπως χαρακτηριστικα αναφερεται γνωστος γραφικος του χωρου .... μεχρι προτινως.
Αρκει να θυμηθουμε οτι μεχρι πριν 2 χρονια εκανε 3-4 ημερο το _AEGEAN TWO_,παλιοτερα τα _STELLA SOLARIS_,_OLYMPIC_, _PALLAS ATHENA_ pallas_athena_1952_4.jpg το *OCEANOS oceanos_1953_3.jpg*,το _ΑPOLON_ apollon_1961_1.jpgη ακομα και τα *ATLAS* atlas_1951_1.jpg η το μονοπροπελο  :Surprised:  *JUPITER* jupiter_1961_1.jpgγια οποιους θυμουντε!

fotos:Fakta

----------


## cyprus4ever

Φίλε Aegean Islands, αλίμονο αν μπαίναμε στον κόπο να συγκρίνουμε ιστορικά καράβια όπως το Stella Solaris ή το Oceanos με το Salamis Filoxenia που είναι μιας εντελώς διαφορετικής γενιάς!
Τώρα όσον αφορά το καράβι, η προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι οτι για την μικρή αγορά της Κύπρου είναι αρκετά αξιόλογο, αν και σίγουρα περιμένουμε κάτι ακόμη καλύτερο ως επιβάτες.

----------


## polykas

*Ν.Μ.Δ 28-10-2009.*

*Η Πλώρη του πλοίου...*

polykas3 .jpg

----------


## polykas

*Kαι μία φωτό κατάπλωρη.*

POLYKAS.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

> *Kαι μία φωτό κατάπλωρη.*
> 
> POLYKAS.jpg




Σ'ευχαριστώ προσωπικά γιατί περίμενα νέες φότο του πλοίου.Και πάλι σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## cyprus4ever

Ένα απόγευμα που είχα έμπνευση έφτιαξα αυτό...!
Ας ελπίσουμε πως αυτός που θα αναλάβει το "χρωμάτισμα" του καραβιού θα έχει περισσότερο γούστο και φαντασία από εμένα... Και να δούμε και κάτι εντυπωσιακό, όχι κάτι απ'τα ίδια...
Αφιερωμένη στον stratoscy!

----------


## stratoscy

> Ένα απόγευμα που είχα έμπνευση έφτιαξα αυτό...!
> Ας ελπίσουμε πως αυτός που θα αναλάβει το "χρωμάτισμα" του καραβιού θα έχει περισσότερο γούστο και φαντασία από εμένα... Και να δούμε και κάτι εντυπωσιακό, όχι κάτι απ'τα ίδια...
> Αφιερωμένη στον stratoscy!


Αγαπητέ φίλε και συμπατριώτη σε χιλιοευχαριστώ για την φωτογραφία.Πολύ ωραία ιδέα.Μήπως να την στέλναμε στην εταιρεία και τους αρέσει και να πάμε δωρεάν κρουαζίερα?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Μπορεί το κίτρινο να τραβά την προσοχή αλλά πιστεύω θα ήταν ωραία να φαίνεται ολόκληρη η επωνυμία και οχι μόνο το αρχικό.Το ότι έβαλες και την ιστοσελίδα πολύ ωραία ιδέα μιας και η εταιρεία όπως την βλέπω άρχισε να εξελίσσεται.Και παλι σ'ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## cyprus4ever

Και ο αγώνας ξεκινά... Η Salamis ρίχνεται στην "πάλη" για την επικράτηση στην Κυπριακή αγορά! ...

http://www.salamiscruiselines.com/gr/

Μπορείτε να βρείτε και μπροσούρα με αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου και σχεδιάγραμμα σε pdf...
Ελπίζω να μην αρκεστούν σε αυτή τη φωτογραφία με το πρόχειρο μοντάζ για να προωθήσουν το πλοίο... Δεν θα μας χαλούσε να βλέπαμε και πραγματικές φωτογραφίες, όταν με το το καλό είναι έτοιμο...  :Wink:

----------


## stratoscy

Το νεότευκτο πλοίο της Σάλαμις απέκτησε το νέο του όνομα και στο Ais και επίσης δίχνει και το καινούργιο του νηολόγιο

Salamis filoxenia.png

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

> Το νεότευκτο πλοίο της Σάλαμις απέκτησε το νέο του όνομα και στο Ais και επίσης δίχνει και το καινούργιο του νηολόγιο
> 
> Salamis filoxenia.png


Φίλε stratoscy επέτρεψε μου μια διόρθωση, το πλοίο δεν είναι νεότευκτο, καινούριο για την εταιρία του ναι. Νεότευκτο ήταν πριν 20-30 χρόνια, όταν τέλος πάντων κατασκευάστηκε.
Όσο για το νηολόγιο του, που φαίνεται στο στιγμιότυπο απο το ΑΙΣ;

Πάντα φιλικά

ΩΡΙΩΝ

----------


## stratoscy

> Φίλε stratoscy επέτρεψε μου μια διόρθωση, το πλοίο δεν είναι νεότευκτο, *καινούριο για την εταιρία του ναι*. Νεότευκτο ήταν πριν 20-30 χρόνια, όταν τέλος πάντων κατασκευάστηκε.
> Όσο για το νηολόγιο του, που φαίνεται στο στιγμιότυπο απο το ΑΙΣ;
> 
> Πάντα φιλικά
> 
> ΩΡΙΩΝ



Αυτό εννοούσα φίλε.Μάλλον έπρεπε να έγρφα 'νεοαποτηθέν' αλλα μην ξεφύγουμε και από το θέμα μας.όσο για τη σημαία κοίταξε εδώ και θα το δείς:
SALAMIS FILOXENIA LIMASSOL.png

----------


## ΩΡΙΩΝ

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος αυτή είναι η σημαία του, όχι το νηολόγιο του. Εχει διαφορά. Φίλε μου μην με παρεξηγείς, δε θέλω ούτε να το παίξω έξυπνος ούτε να  σε δασκαλέψω, απλά μας διαβάζουν και άτομα ασχετα με τον χώρο που μπορεί να σχηματίσουν λάθος εντυπώσεις!

Χαιρετισμούς στην πανέμορφη Κύπρο

----------


## polykas

Γειά τον φίλο stratoscy μία προχθεσινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου κατά την ετοιμασία του στον Ν.Μ.Δ.
polykas 3.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστώ φίλε polykas για την φώτο είναι πανέμορφη όπως και το πλοίο.
Φίλε ΩΡΙΩΝ σε ευχαριστώ για την διόρθωση.Δεν ήξερα την διαφορά.Ακόμη μαθαίνω από σας .Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ.

ΥΓ. Διόρθωσα το λάθος στο πιο πάνω πόστ.

----------


## stratoscy

Το χαριτωμένο αυτό πλοίο ξεκίνησε από τον Πειραιά με κατεύθυνση τη Σύρο.

----------


## DimitrisT

Βρήκα στο ιντερνετ ένα φυλάδιο του πλοίου και είπα να το μοιραστώ μαζί σας
http://www.salamiscruiselines.com/gr.../filoxenia.pdf

----------


## polykas

> Το χαριτωμένο αυτό πλοίο ξεκίνησε από τον Πειραιά με κατεύθυνση τη Σύρο.


H βλάβη της μεγάλης πλωτής στο Πέραμα το ανάγκασε και αυτό να πάει στην όμορφη Σύρο να δεξαμενιστεί.Λέτε  να έχουμε και άλλες εκπλήξεις... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

Nα πούμε ότι το πλοίο βρίσκεται στην ράδα του Πειραιά  για ανεφοδιασμό.Λογικά μόλις τελειώσει θα την κάνει για την Σύρο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Αυτη την ωρα βρισκεται στην ραδα της Συρου!Περιμενοντας να το παραλαβουν τα ρυμουλκα και να το κατευθυνουν προς την δεξαμενη βιολαντο!Αφιερωμενη για ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου! 
P3120070.JPG

----------


## stratoscy

[QUOTE=manoubras 33;326337]Αυτη την ωρα βρισκεται στην ραδα της Συρου!Περιμενοντας να το παραλαβουν τα ρυμουλκα και να το κατευθυνουν προς την δεξαμενη βιολαντο!Αφιερωμενη για ολους τους φιλους του βαποριου! 

Φίλε manoubras 33 σε υπευρευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες και την φωτογραφία

----------


## manoubras 33

Φίλε manoubras 33 σε υπευρευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες και την φωτογραφία[/QUOTE]
Να'σαι καλα φιλε stratoscy!Ελπιζω να μπορεσω να το βγαλω φωτογραφια και πανω στην δεξαμενη οταν ερθει η ωρα!

----------


## mastrokostas

Αυτην ομορφη βαρκα δεν μου την βγαζεις ποιο κοντα ! :Wink:

----------


## manoubras 33

> Αυτην ομορφη βαρκα δεν μου την βγαζεις ποιο κοντα !


 Αμε!! :Very Happy: κατι θα κανω!Στο θεμα ΄΄θαλασσινες εικονες και τοπια΄΄

----------


## cyprus4ever

Το πλοίο βρισκόταν από τη μέρα άφιξής του στη Λεμεσό δεμένο μπροστά από την αίθουσα επιβατών, ενώ σήμερα 1/4 μετακινήθηκε το πρωί στη θέση όπου ξεχειμωνιάζουν τα Sapphire και Calypso, ενώ στην παρέα έχει προστεθεί και το Aegean Pearl προ λίγων ημερών.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Σήμερα είδα στην τηλεόραση μια διαφήμιση της εταιρείας για προώθηση του νέου της καραβιού... Προσωπική μου γνώμη, το τμήμα marketing της Salamis είναι κάπως φτωχό... Πάντως προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι αυτή τη χρονιά η Salamis, όσον αφορά ξενοδοχειακή υποδομή, θα προσφέρει στο επιβατικό κοινό της Κύπρου σαφώς καλύτερο προϊόν από την LOUIS με τα Sapphire και Calypso που τα έχει παραμελήσει αρκετά προφανώς λόγω ηλικίας...

----------


## cyprus4ever

Σήμερα, Μ.Σάββατο 3/4/10, στην εφημερίδα "Ο Φιλελεύθερος"

----------


## stratoscy

Για να δούμε το πρόγραμμα, το deck plan, και μερικές εσωτερικές φωτογραφίες αυτής της κούκλας!

filoxenia.pdf

----------


## mike_rodos

Για τους φίλους από την Κύπρο, το Salamis Filoxenia χθες το βράδυ στη Ρόδο...

DSCN8822.jpg

----------


## stratoscy

Φίλε Mike_Rhodos σε ευχαριστώ δεν ξέρεις πόσο καιρο περίμενα μια καινούργια φωτογραφία του.

----------


## polykas

Στο Μπατσί της ¶νδρου σήμερα το όμορφο πλοίο.Φωτογραφία από τους φίλους Ανδριώτες περιμένουμε... :Wink:

----------


## BULKERMAN

Από σήμερα και κάθε 2η Τετάρτη το πλοίο θα πιάνει και Μπατσί!Αν το προλάβω σήμερα ( υπάρχει και η δουλειά βλέπετε...) θα χουμε και φωτό!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Στράτο μην λές πράγματα που δεν γίνονται! Σε ενα πλοίο 30 φευγα χρονών δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπούν νέα stabilizers! Απλά το πλοίο θα τα είχε απο την κατασκευή του!!!
Και σιγά τις θάλασσες που είχε τις τελευταίες μέρες!!!

----------


## mike_rodos

*Προχθές στο λιμάνι της Ρόδού, στην θέση των Αγγέλων...* 

DSCN9301.jpg

----------


## ελμεψη

Αρχες Ιουνιου στο λιμανι της Ροδου...

DSC_7147(1).JPG

----------


## ελμεψη

Πρωτες φωτογραφιες του Salamis Filoxenia στη Συμη. Μετα τον προγονο του ετσι και αυτο συνεχισε τις προσεγγισεις στη Συμη.Αφιερωμενες στον Mike Rodos, Leo, Mastrokosta,polykas,stratoscy και cyprus4ever.

DSC_8401(1).JPG

DSC_8404(1).JPG

DSC_8407(1).JPG

DSC_8417(1).JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=ελμεψη;370525]Πρωτες φωτογραφιες του Salamis Filoxenia στη Συμη. Μετα τον προγονο του ετσι και αυτο συνεχισε τις προσεγγισεις στη Συμη.Αφιερωμενες στον Mike Rodos, Leo, Mastrokosta,polykas,stratoscy και cyprus4ever.

Thanks again for these great pictures of the impressive Salamis Filoxenia against the backdrop of beautiful Symi.....really superb!
Henry.

----------


## cyprus4ever

Το καλύτερο δώρο για την πρώτη μου έξοδο από την θητεία μου στην εθνική φρουρά! Ανεπανάληπτες! Φανταστικά χρώματα! Τέλεις γωνιές λήψης!

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Τωρα ξεκιναει και προσεγγισεις στην Ανδρο? Συμφωνα με το AIS ειναι αροδου εξω απο το μπατσι

----------


## φανούλα

To Salamis Filoxenia σε μία από τις προσεγγίσεις του στη Σαντορίνη...

IMG720.JPG

----------


## DimitrisT

Για πρώτη φορά το Salamis Filoxenia στην Χίο
DSCF7301.jpg

DSCF7304.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους mastrokostas,Φανούλα,  Mike Rodos, Leo,polykas, stratoscy ,cyprus4ever,Henry Casciaro,Ελμεψη και σε όλους τους φαν του πλοίου.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Salamis Filoxenia στην παρθενική του άφιξη στο Βαθύ της Σάμου στις 12 Αυγούστου.
Για τους φίλους DimitrisT,mastrokostas,Φανούλα,**Ελμεψη,**  Mike Rodos, Leo και cyprus4ever.

**Salamis Filoxenia in her first arrival at Vathi (Samos) port on 12th August. Dedicated for Henry Casciaro.

*P8119977.JPG

P8110034.JPG

P8110096.JPG

----------


## polykas

_Yπέροχες όλων οι φωτογραφίες..._

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Το Salamis Filoxenia στην παρθενική του άφιξη στο Βαθύ της Σάμου στις 12 Αυγούστου.*
> *Για τους φίλους DimitrisT,mastrokostas,Φανούλα,**Ελμεψη,** Mike Rodos, Leo και cyprus4ever.*
> 
> *Salamis Filoxenia in her first arrival at Vathi (Samos) port on 12th August. Dedicated for Henry Casciaro.*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103468
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103475
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103471


Η πρωτη φωτογραφια   φιλε Nissos Mykonos ειναι  Καταπληκτικη!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Στην ΜυτιλήνηSF.jpg μας...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Στην ΜυτιλήνηSF.jpg μας...


Οπως και να χει ειναι ενα πολυ ομορφο και στιβαρο βαπορι.
Η φωτο του καλου φιλου αποστολου ειναι μοναδικη.
.....Γιατι στην ιδια θεση το ειχα τραβηξει (καρακομενο) το 1983, απο το ξενοδοχειο blue sea.Τωρα το ιδιο ηταν καποιο απο τα αδελφακια ηταν δεν το ξερω.Το μονο που αλλαζε ηταν η ημερομηνια και το σφυροδρεπανο στο φουγαρο

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Nissos Mykonos;381829]*Το Salamis Filoxenia στην παρθενική του άφιξη στο Βαθύ της Σάμου στις 12 Αυγούστου.*
*Για τους φίλους DimitrisT,mastrokostas,Φανούλα,**Ελμεψη,** Mike Rodos, Leo και cyprus4ever.*

*Salamis Filoxenia in her first arrival at Vathi (Samos) port on 12th August. Dedicated for Henry Casciaro.*

*Thank you so very much for these 3 beautiful shots of Salamis Filoxenia arriving at Vathi, Samos. Absolutely stunning scenery and the ship looks splendid!*

*Henry*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Salamis Filoxenia_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
DSCN6365.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Salamis Filoxenia_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
DSCN6376.jpg

----------


## polykas

> _ Salamis Filoxenia_...Τηνος 19-9-2010.
> DSCN6376.jpg


_Δεν έχασες την ευκαιρία...Ευχαριστούμε..._

----------


## Rocinante

Μπραβο Γιωργο.
Το ειδα χθες στην καμερα και αναρωτηθηκα αν θα ανεβαζε κανεις καμια φωτο.
Ευχαριστουμε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SALAMIS FILOXENIA στην τηνο.Ενα πανεμορφο βαπορι με εξυπνο ονομα.

IMG_9801.JPG

Για τους TSS APOLLON, Stratocy, Apostolos, Romilda, tasos@@@,proussos

----------


## Apostolos

Ίσως απο τα ομορφότερα πλοία που πλέουν στα ελληνικά νησιά. Αν είχε και μερικούς Ελληνες περισσότερους και λιγότερους Ασιάτες θα ήταν άπιαστο!

----------


## Leo

> Ίσως απο τα ομορφότερα πλοία που πλέουν στα ελληνικά νησιά. Αν είχε και μερικούς Ελληνες περισσότερους και λιγότερους Ασιάτες θα ήταν άπιαστο!


Αυτή την κλάψα δεν την αντέχω, ας δείξουμε τι αξίζουμε για να μας προτιμούν, προς το παρόν με τα πάμε και ερχόμαστε δεν βελτιώνουμε την θέση μας.

----------


## quicksilver

> Αυτή την κλάψα δεν την αντέχω, ας δείξουμε τι αξίζουμε για να μας προτιμούν, προς το παρόν με τα πάμε και ερχόμαστε δεν βελτιώνουμε την θέση μας.


θα γελασουμε απτο χρονου οπου ολα θα εχουν ξενη σημαια και θα μας υποχρεωνουν να πληρωνομαστε με σημαια κυπρου και ανασφαλιστοι και απο αυτα που παιρνουμε να αφαιρουμε κανα 1000 ρικο για να πληρωσουμε την υπηρεσια μας και στο τελοσ να μας μενει μισθος ταμια τραπεζης!1500 μαξιμουμ....πικρα σε ολο το μεγαλειο.ξενη σημαια ναι αλλα ως και σε αυτο  οι ελληνες και κυπριοι ιδιοκτητες πανε αναποδα σε πληρωνουν με συμβαση κυπριακη...εδω εχω φιλο σε σημαια μαλτα και πληρωνεται με το μινιμουμ της κυπριακης συμβασης,εκει δεν εχουν νατ!!απτου χρονου εχει να πεσει πεινα....θα φαει η μυγα σιδερο και το κουνουπι ατσαλι. οσο για βελτιωση,τι περιμενεις να δεις απτην μια σου λενε εκπαιδευσε τους ξενους για να βγαλεις το επομενο εξαμηνο τα ματια σου μονος ου που τους εκπαιδευσες και σου πηραν και την δουλεια στο τελος...λιγες φορες τα βλεπουμε..το μελλον ειναι μονο στα γραφεια...στην θαλασσα θα μεινουν οι ποιο φτηνοι τελος!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Salamis Filoxenia στο Βαθύ της Σάμου..!*
P8110063.JPG

----------


## Henry Casciaro

[QUOTE=Nissos Mykonos;390808]*Το Salamis Filoxenia στο Βαθύ της Σάμου..!*

*fantastic photo thank you very much........Henry.*

----------


## nikosnasia

Είναι αυτό με το σφυροδρέπανο στο φουγάρο ή όχι; Πειραιάς 1996.
Pict1996015.jpg

----------


## ΣΚΟΡΠΙΟΣ

το πλοιο πηγε εξω απο την Συρο και μετα γυρισε στην Τηνο

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

*Σαλάμι-Σ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΕΙΑ...Στο λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης την περασμένη Πέμπτη*
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109533

----------


## dytis

Το είδα σήμερα στο λιμάνι της Π¶ΤΡΑΣ. :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Για να δουμε και αυτο.....

scan0009.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Για να δουμε και αυτο.....
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113372


Eξαιρετικά συλλεκτικό κομμάτι ! Η CTC ήταν μια εταιρεία με έδρα το Λονδίνο που διαχειριζόταν τα Σοβιετικά κρουαζιερόπλοια.




> το πλοιο πηγε εξω απο την Συρο και μετα γυρισε στην Τηνο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109402


Το είχα δει να το κάνει και πριν κάνα μήνα, πιθανολογώ πως περνάει έξω από την Ερμούπολη για να πάρουν "μάτι" οι τουρίστες από τα καταστρώματα και συνεχίζει μετά για Τήνο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ιδου και μια παλια ανακοινωση για το πλοιο *Gruziya* απο τις 20 Νοεμβριου 1975 στον Ταχυδρομο της Αλεξανδρειας

Miramar



> IDNo:     7359400     Year:     1975
> Name:     GRUZIYA     Keel:     
> Type:     Ferry (pax/RORO)     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     RUS     Date of completion:     6.75
> Tons:     16631     Link:     2747
> DWT:     3003     Yard No:     1213
> Length overall:     157.0     Ship Design:     
> LPP:     134.0     Country of build:     FIN
> Beam:     21.9     Builder:     Wartsila
> ...


19751120 Gruzia.jpg

----------


## Nikos_V

> το πλοιο πηγε εξω απο την Συρο και μετα γυρισε στην Τηνο
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 109402


Αυτο λοιπον ηταν το περασμα του Salamis Filoxenia εξω απο την Ερμουπολη....

PA050002.JPG

PA050006.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Salamis Filoxenia...στο λιμανι της_ Τηνου_ 19-9-2010_
DSCN6368.jpg

----------


## despo

Φανταστική φωτογραφία απο πολύ ωραία θέση φίλε Απόλλων. Να είσαι καλά !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Salamis Filoxenia κατα την επισκεψη του στο λιμανι της Καλαματας  στις  22-7-2012
_
DSCF4461.jpgDSCF4468.jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

Το Σαλαμις Φιλοξενια κατα την άφιξη του στον Πειραιά στις 3/8/2012

----------


## Giannis G.

παιδιά ξέρετε γιατί δεν έχουν βγει οι κρουαζιέρες για το 2013 ακόμη; Ξέρετε αν θα προσεγγίζει και την Τήνο;

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SALAMIS FILOXENIA στις 24-10-2012 πηγαίνοντας για να δεξαμενιστή στη μεγάλη του Περάματος.

SALAMIS FILOXENIA 03 24-10-2012.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ιστορικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο δεμένο στη Μύκονο!  :Fat: 
DSCN4791.jpg
4/8/2012

----------


## pantelis2009

Μάλλον στη ράδα πάει για πετρέλευση.

----------


## despo

Και το βλέπω τώρα να έχει ξεκινήσει για τη Λεμεσό. Δεν ξέρω φέτος τι κίνηση θα έχει, μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα στην Κύπρο.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Και το βλέπω τώρα να έχει ξεκινήσει για τη Λεμεσό. Δεν ξέρω φέτος τι κίνηση θα έχει, μετά τα τελευταία γεγονότα στην Κύπρο.



Στην Ρόδο πάντως τώρα το Πάσχα είχαμε πολλούς Κύπριους, όχι κρουαζιέρας με τσάρτερ.

----------


## Giannis G.

Άφιξη του όμορφου σκαριού στον Πειραιά την Πέμπτη, πάντως δεν είδα ούτε έναν άνθρωπο στα καταστρώματά του
DSC04627.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε, λογικό δεν είναι ??? Στις επτά παρά δέκα το πρωί που μπήκε το πλοίο στον Πειραιά, τι περίμενες να δεις ??? Τους επιβάτες στα καταστρώματα με χαβανέζικα πουκάμισα να χορεύουν ρούμπα και σάλσα και να πετάνε κομφετί και κορδέλλες στη θάλασσα ??? (αστειεύομαι φυσικά και δεν ειρωνεύομαι). Τέτοιες ώρες οι άνθρωποι που βρίσκονται σε διακοπές, πολύ δε περισσότερο σε κρουαζιέρα με πολλά ...night events, κοιμούνται ωσάν πουλάκια !!!!!

----------


## sylver23

Το salamis filoxenia στον Άγιο Κήρυκο Ικαρίας την Τετάρτη 28 Αυγούστου στο πλαίσιο της καθιερωμένης ετήσιας κρουαζιέρας του Ραδιοφωνικού Ιδρύματος Κύπρου σε ελληνικά νησιά

----------


## Henry Casciaro

Another great shot by Roy Batty on Shipspotting of the Salamis Filoxenia in the Santorini caldera. She looks really superb! Thanks Roy for these beautiful photos.

Henry.

1863247.jpg

----------


## sylver23

Όπως είχα ενημερώσει, το Salamis filoxenia εχθές έδεσε στον Άγιο Κήρυκο, στα πλαίσια κρουαζιέρας του ΡΙΚ. Αναλυτικά ρεπορτάζ θα βρείτε στα παρακάτω λινκ από την Ικαριακή Ραδιοφωνία και το Ikariamag

Όταν η Κύπρος ταξίδεψε στην Ικαρία


Το Ραδιοφωνικό Ίδρυμα Κύπρου στην Ικαρία

----------


## idrohoos

Τό SALAMIS FILOXENIA στόν Αγιο κήρυκο στίς 28-8-2013.

28-8-2013.jpg 28-8-2013 (1).jpg 28-8-2013 (2).jpg 28-8-2013 (3).jpg 28-8-2013 (4).jpg

----------


## sylver23

Υπέροχες φωτογραφίες, όπως πάντα και από πολλές οπτικές γωνίες.

Περιμένω και 2-3 λόγια-σχόλια για την επίσκεψη.

----------


## leo85

Στον Πειραιά σε έναν ελέγχω στα σωστικά και συγχρόνως τροφοδοσία. 

7-6-2011 SALAMIS FILOXENIA.gif

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από χθες νωρίς το πρωί βρίσκεται στη ράδα του Πειραιά.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο πριν ξεκινήσει τη νέα του σεζόν έχει να κάνει και special survey το οποίο κατά πάσα πιθανότητα θα το πραγματοποιήσει στη μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

GRUZIYA.jpgGRUZIYA a.jpg
To πλοίο σαν σοβιετικό GRUZIYA όπως κ τα αδέλφια του ήταν τακτικοί επισκέπτες στον Πειραιά.Φτηνιάρικες κρουαζιέρες έκαναν γιά να παίρνουν το πολυπόθητο σκληρό συνάλλαγμα από τους Δυτικούς.
Όταν από το 1976 άρχισα να φωτογραφίζω κ να μαζεύω ο,τιδήποτε συλλεκτικό υλικό,γιά τα ξένα πλοία επιπλέον πίστευα ότι πολλά από αυτά θα έλθουν σε ελληνικά χέρια κάποια στιγμή,οπότε ήταν ένας λόγος παραπάνω να υπάρχουν σαν αρχείο.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το ιστορικό κρουαζιερόπλοιο απ' τις 30 Απριλίου μέχρι τις 3 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεγάλη πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του αλλά και για το special survey, κι απ' ότι πήρε τ' αυτί μου η όλη διαδικασία θα στοιχίσει γύρω στο μισό εκατομμύριο ευρώ!

Το πλοίο στη συνέχεια πρόκειται να ξεκινήσει τις κρουαζιέρες του απ' την Κύπρο προς τα νησιά του Αιγαίου στις 30 Μαΐου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο από το μεσημέρι κοσμεί με την παρουσία του την μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τέλος χειμερινής ανάπαυσης για το πλοίο, που αυτήν την ώρα βρίσκεται στα νότια της Σύρου.

IMG_0158.jpg
_03/05/2014_

Γύρω στις 10.30 σήμερα το πρωί έπεσε από την μεγάλη δεξαμενή του Περάματος,

IMG_0202.jpg
_03/05/2014_

με την βοήθεια των ρυμουλκών ΑΤΛΑΣ και ΤΑΞΙΑΡΧΗΣ του Λυμπουσάκη,

IMG_0214.jpg
_03/05/2014_

και αναχώρησε αμέσως με προορισμό την Κύπρο και το λιμάνι της Λεμεσού.

----------


## leo85

Να το δούμε και στης 2-5-2014 στην δεξαμενή Γιώργο.
Να του ευχηθούμε καλό ξεκίνημα και καλά ταξίδια.  

SALAMIS FILOXENIA 2-5-2014.gif

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_SALAMIS FILOXENIA στο λιμανι της Τηνου 13-8-2011

_DSCF2278.psd.jpg

----------


## Giannis G.

Ιστορικη (?) πλεον, δεν νομιζω να το ξαναδουμε στην Τήνο!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτή κι αν είναι έκπληξη.....

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε χθες αργά την νύχτα από το λιμάνι του Βόλου, στην έξοδο όμως του Παγασητικού δεν ακολούθησε ανατολική αλλά .....δυτική πορεία. Μέσω του στενού Αρτεμισίου και του Μαλιακού κόλπου εισήλθε στον βόρειο Ευβοικό και σήμερα όλη την ημέρα βρισκόταν στα ανοιχτά του λιμανιού της Αιδηψού, από όπου φαίνεται να αναχωρεί αυτήν την ώρα.

Δεν το γνωρίζω, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι η πρώτη στα χρονικά επίσκεψη κρουαζιερόπλοιου (τουλάχιστον αυτού του μεγέθους) στην Αιδηψό.

----------


## Giannis G.

Κι ομως οχι!! Περσι είχε προσεγγίσει στην Αιδιψό και το Orient Queen (νυν Louis Aura)

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπάρχουν πολλά και ωραία μέρη για να επισκεφτούν τα κρουαζιερόπλοια με τους τουρίστες. Υποδομές δεν υπάρχουν.
Ας δούμε το SALAMIS FILOXENIA όταν στις 30-04-2014 είχε μπει στη μεγάλη του Περάματος για το δεξαμενισμό του.

SALAMIS FILOXENIA 23 30-04-2014.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Bέβαια κ οι εταιρείες,όχι αυτές που έχουν τα μεγαθήρια,αναζητούν καινούργιους προορισμούς πέρα από τα συνηθισμένα.

----------


## manoubras 33

Σύρος 12/6/2014

DSCN0217.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σε εξέλιξη βρίσκεται επιχείρηση διάσωσης οικονομικών μεταναστών οι οποίοι επιβαίνουν πλοιάριο το οποίο βρίσκεται περίπου 50 ναυτικά μίλια ανοιχτά της Πάφου. Το πλοιάριο έστειλε σήμα για βοήθεια λόγω των ισχυρών ανέμων και θαλασσοταραχής που επικρατούν στην περιοχή. Στο σημείο έφτασε γύρω στις 13.20 και το κρουαζιερόπλοιο Salamis Filoxenia το οποίο αναμένεται να περιμαζέψει τους μετανάστες. 
ΠΗΓΗ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν φτάνει που τους έσωσαν, ήθελαν να πάνε Ιταλία.........με κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
*Κύπρος: Γκλομπ κατά των 345 μεταναστών από τη Συρία*_Για να τους κατεβάσουν από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Σάλαμις Φιλοξενία»_


*Με την επέμβαση των ειδικών δυνάμεων της αστυνομίας στην Κύπρο το πρωί αποβιβάστηκαν με τη βία από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο «Σάλαμις Φιλοξενία» οι 345 μετανάστες από τη Συρία, οι οποίοι διασώθηκαν, χθες, όταν το ψαροκάικο στο οποίο επέβαιναν κινδύνεψε λόγω θαλασσοταραχής ανοικτά της Πάφου.*
Ξύλο αφού γλίτωσαν τον πνιγμόΑρχικά, οι μετανάστες αρνούνταν να αποβιβαστούν ζητώντας από τις κυπριακές αρχές να μεταφερθούν σε άλλον προορισμό.
Κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας έγιναν αλλεπάλληλες διαπραγματεύσεις και μέλη της διαπραγματευτικής ομάδας της κυπριακής κυβέρνησης κατέβαλαν εντατικές προσπάθειες, προκειμένου να πείσουν τους μετανάστες να αποβιβαστούν.
Οι διαπραγματευτές εξήγησαν, με τη βοήθεια διερμηνέα, στους μετανάστες ότι η παραμονή τους στο πλοίο συνιστά αδίκημα.
Πριν την επιχείρηση της αστυνομίας, μόνο εξήντα από τους μετανάστες είχαν συναινέσει να κατέβουν από το κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Ο γενικός διευθυντής της εταιρείας του πλοίου, Κίκης Βασιλείου, δήλωσε στο ΡΙΚ ότι η εταιρεία υποχρεώθηκε να ακυρώσει προγραμματισμένη κρουαζιέρα προς το Ισραήλ με 300 Ρώσους, με αποτέλεσμα να υποστεί ζημιά δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, ζητώντας την άμεση εκκένωση του πλοίο.
Εντολή που εκτελέστηκε άμμεσα με τη βία από τις ειδικές δυνάμεις καταστολής.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## despo

sal. filoxenia 0000000117 despo (1).jpgsal. filoxenia  00111111111despo.jpgΣτη Σάμο τον Αυγουστο του 2014 στην αναχώρησή του, οπου πνίγεται ... στους καπνους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Γκουχου.....γκουχου....γκουχου, αν είχε μέσα τίποτε ξανθομπάμπουρες Σουηδούς,άντε μετά να εξηγήσεις στους λιμενικούς ότι δεν είναι οικονομικοί μετανάστες από την Ουγκάντα. :Fat:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο χθες στην ακτή Ξαβέρη στον Πειραιά,

IMG_0009.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 16/06/2015_

στην πρώτη (αν δεν κάνω λάθος) φετινή προσέγγιση του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Σε αυτό που σίγουρα δεν κάνω λάθος, είναι το γεγονός πως για πρώτη φορά σε σχέση με τα τελευταία χρόνια, το πλοίο δεν ξεχειμώνιασε στην χώρα μας και στον μώλο Δραπετσώνας αλλά -λογικά- κάπου στην Κύπρο.

----------


## despo

Ετσι ακριβώς πρώτη προσέγγιση στον Πειραιά, στην δεύτερη κρουαζιέρα του πλοίου για την φετεινή περίοδο. Και πράγματι όλο το χειμώνα δεν ήρθε καθολου στον Πειραιά και προφανώς δεν έκανε ουτε δεξαμενισμό.

----------


## proussos

*SALAMIS FILOXENIA το περυσινό καλοκαίρι.*

KLR 032.jpg

*Στη Μύκονο...*

par 027.jpg

*...και στην Πάρο !*

----------


## Giannis G.

Εδώ το Salamis Filoxenia έξω από την Τήνο το Σάββατο 17/6 πηγαίνοντας προς Ικαρία..
DSCN9679.jpg

----------


## naxos1

Salamis Filoxenia κατα την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά



.12074686_413532432175776_1714252126852494121_n.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Τι Salamis Filoxenia είχε πάει στην Χαλκίδα για τον δεξαμενισμό του, τελείωσε και αυτή την ώρα ετοιμάζεται να δέσει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

VAN GOGH i.jpg 21-8-08
Το βαπόρι-ολίγον μπαουλοειδές-δεν είναι γιά τα ...καλλιστεία.
Εδώ ως VAN GOGH στου Ξαβέρη.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Salamis Filoxenia  στο λιμανι της Τηνου 13-8-2011

_DSCF227 .jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Salamis Filoxenia έφυγε από Βόλο και πήγε Αιδηψό. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανά δει να πηγαίνει εκεί κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Εδώ την ώρα που περνούσε ανάμεσα Αγιόκαμπο-Γλύφα. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλοίο.

SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-30-21-06-2018.jpg

----------


## kalypso

> Το Salamis Filoxenia έφυγε από Βόλο και πήγε Αιδηψό. Προσωπικά δεν έχω ξανά δει να πηγαίνει εκεί κρουαζιερόπλοιο. Εδώ την ώρα που περνούσε ανάμεσα Αγιόκαμπο-Γλύφα. Καλή συνέχεια στο υπέροχο πλοίο.
> 
> SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-30-21-06-2018.jpg


πολύ όμορφη η φωτοφραφία Παντελή!η Αιδηψός και ο Βόλος ήταν στο πρόγραμμα της 6ήμερης κρουαζιέρας που περιλάμβανε πρίν το Βόλο και την Πάτμο και ξεκίνησε στις 18/6 από τη Λεμεσσό.Λογικά σήμερα βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά και αύριο θα βρισκεται στη Σύμη μέχρι το μεσημέρι που θα επιστρεψει μεθαύριο στη Λεμεσσό.Να τονίσω πως φέτος οι Κύπριοι και οι ξένοι που ζούν μόνιμα στην Κύπρο,συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των Ελληνών,έχουν δηλώσει πως επιθυμούν περισσότερο την κρουαζιέρα παρά ένα ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο στο εξωτερικό.οι τιμές κυμαίνονται απο 590-1040 ευρώ.Ηδη στα τοπικά κανάλια και έντυπο τύπο προωθήται η επόμενη κρουαζιέρα που είναι ναι πενθήμερη και ξεκινά στις 24/6/2018 Λεμεσσό-Σητεία-Γύθειο-Σύρο(με οργανωμένη εκδρομή στην Τήνο)-Σύμη και επιστροφή στη Λεμεσσό στις 29/6/2018.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> πολύ όμορφη η φωτοφραφία Παντελή!η Αιδηψός και ο Βόλος ήταν στο πρόγραμμα της 6ήμερης κρουαζιέρας που περιλάμβανε πρίν το Βόλο και την Πάτμο και ξεκίνησε στις 18/6 από τη Λεμεσσό.Λογικά σήμερα βρίσκεται στον Πειραιά και αύριο θα βρισκεται στη Σύμη μέχρι το μεσημέρι που θα επιστρεψει μεθαύριο στη Λεμεσσό.Να τονίσω πως φέτος οι Κύπριοι και οι ξένοι που ζούν μόνιμα στην Κύπρο,συμπεριλαμβανομένων και των Ελληνών,έχουν δηλώσει πως επιθυμούν περισσότερο την κρουαζιέρα παρά ένα ταξίδι με αεροπλάνο στο εξωτερικό.οι τιμές κυμαίνονται απο 590-1040 ευρώ.Ηδη στα τοπικά κανάλια και έντυπο τύπο προωθήται η επόμενη κρουαζιέρα που είναι ναι πενθήμερη και ξεκινά στις 24/6/2018 Λεμεσσό-Σητεία-Γύθειο-Σύρο(με οργανωμένη εκδρομή στην Τήνο)-Σύμη και επιστροφή στη Λεμεσσό στις 29/6/2018.


Oι περισσότερες προσεγγίσεις δείχνουν περισσότερο γιά θρησκευτικό τουρισμό.Αυτή στην Αιδηψό μάλλον είναι γιά Όσιο Δαυίδ κ Αγ.Ιωάννη Pώσο.Μιά βόλτα στην γραφική κωμόπολη δεν θα ήταν άσχημη αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι από μόνη της δικαιολογεί την προσέγγιση του πλοίου εκεί.

----------


## alkeos

Το Salamis Filoxenia στο λιμάνι της ... στερημένης (από κ/ζ) Θεσσαλονίκης στις 2/7

P7020003.jpg P7020027.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Salamis Filoxenia φωτογραφημένο σήμερα το πρωί πάνω από το Κέρκυρα........στην Κέρκυρα.

SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-46-29-08-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το όμορφο κρουαζιερόπλοιο σήμερα το πρωί στην ακτή Ξαβέρη στον Πειραιά.

IMG_0017.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 15/09/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Salamis Filoxenia σήμερα το πρωί φωτογραφημένο στην Αιδηψό. 

SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-47-21-09-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα του ΟΛΠ το Salamis Filoxenia θα δεξαμενιστεί στην Πειραιάς Ι από 29/10 έως 07/11/2018

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Salamis Filoxenia ξεκίνησε εχθές από Λεμεσό και έρχεται για Πέραμα για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από την Αστυπάλαια.

----------


## Apostolos

Επόμενος προορισμός Λατινική Αμερική...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επόμενος προορισμός Λατινική Αμερική...


Nαύλωση ή πώληση;;

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το Salamis Filoxenia ξεκίνησε εχθές από Λεμεσό και έρχεται για Πέραμα για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Αυτή την ώρα ΒΔ από την Αστυπάλαια.


Αφού έκατσε το Salamis Filoxenia 2-3 μέρες στην ράδα του Πειραιά σήμερα βγήκε για τον δεξαμενισμό του στην Πειραιάς Ι απ' όπου και η φωτο. Καλή συνέχεια.

SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-51-29-10-2018.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> Nαύλωση ή πώληση;;


Πιθανων ναύλωση

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αποδεξαμενισμός του πλοίου αυτήν την ώρα στο Πέραμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αποδεξαμενισμός του πλοίου αυτήν την ώρα στο Πέραμα.


Όπως τα λες είναι φίλε Γιώργο. Πριν από λίγο έγινε ο αποδεξαμενισμός του Salamis Filoxenia με την βοήθεια των P/K Ifestos 3 & Leon που το πήγαν στο Νο2 μόλο της ΝΑΥΣΙ. Εδώ φωτογραφημένο από την Κυνόσουρα. Καλή συνέχεια.

SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-56-08-11-2018.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του, το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών συντήρησης του. 

IMG_0223.jpg__IMG_0129.jpg
_Πέραμα - 11/11/2018_

----------


## pantelis2009

> Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό του, το πλοίο εξακολουθεί να παραμένει πλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 2 του Περάματος για την ολοκλήρωση των εργασιών συντήρησης του. 
> 
> IMG_0223.jpg__IMG_0129.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 11/11/2018_


Αποδεξαμενίστηκε όπως λες Γιώργο μεν ....αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτό το άρθρο πουλιέται ...δε.
Δύσκολο εγχείρημα η κρουαζιέρα για Κύπριους
*Την ώρα που όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι φορείς εντείνουν τις προσπάθειες τους για να καταστεί η Κύπρος προορισμός κρουαζιέρας αλλά και για να αξιοποιηθεί επαρκώς το νέο τερματικό επιβατών στο νέο λιμάνι Λεμεσού, η χώρα πλέον δεν διαθέτει κανένα κρουαζιερόπλοιο με σημείο αναχώρησης το λιμάνι Λεμεσού.*
Η πρόσφατη ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας Salamis για πώληση του γνωστού πλοίου Salamis Filoxenia, σημαίνει παράλληλα πως πλέον δεν υπάρχουν κρουαζιερόπλοια με αφετηρία την Κύπρο. Βέβαια, η Salamis εξέφρασε την πρόθεση της να μελετήσει το ενδεχόμενο αγοράς νέου πλοίου, ωστόσο, λόγω και του σημαντικού κόστους που συνεπάγεται μία τέτοια αγορά τίποτα δεν μπορεί να θεωρηθεί δεδομένο. Το γεγονός πως η εταιρεία εκτιμά πως από την πώληση θα καταγράψει κέρδος 3.9 εκατ. ευρώ, ενδεχομένως και να καταδεικνύει πως η πρόταση που της έγινε ήταν ιδιαίτερα συμφέρουσα και γιΆ αυτό και την αποδέχθηκε. 
Παλαιότερα, κρουαζιέρες από Κύπρο πραγματοποιούσε και ο Όμιλος Louis, οι περισσότερα ενδεχομένως να θυμούνται τα κρουαζιερόπλοια Princesa Cypria και Princesa Marissa. Τα τελευταία χρόνια, η μετεξέλιξη της Louis Cruise Lines, η εταιρεία Celestyal, προσφέρει πακέτα στους Κύπριους πελάτες της, που περιλαμβάνουν αεροπορικό εισιτήριο για Αθήνα, ώστε να μπορούν να κάνουν κρουαζιέρες με τα πλοία της εταιρείας από Πειραιά. 
Από την άλλη, στα θετικά μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί η εξαγγελία της Marela Cruises του Ομίλου TUI για 13 νέους προορισμούς με αναχώρηση το λιμάνι Λεμεσού για τη χειμερινή περίοδο 2019/20.  
*ΔΙΑΒΑΣΤΕ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ: Μελέτη για ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση Κύπρου - Ελλάδας*
Πάντως, ο Γενικός Διευθυντής της DP World Limassol, της εταιρείας που διαχειρίζεται το νέο τερματικό επιβατών, Charles Meaby δεν φαίνεται να πτοείται από τις εξελίξεις, αναφέροντας πως στόχος της εταιρείας παραμένει να καταστήσει τη Λεμεσό λιμάνι επιλογής για τον τουρισμό κρουαζιέρας. «Η DP World Limassol, σε συνεργασία με την κυβέρνηση, τους ταξιδιωτικούς πράκτορες/εταιρίες καθώς και άλλους φορείς, επικεντρώνεται στην προώθηση της Κύπρου ως ελκυστικού προορισμού για θαλάσσιο τουρισμό. Παρά το ανταγωνιστικό οικονομικό κλίμα, η Λεμεσός διαθέτει όλες τις προδιαγραφές για να καταστεί ένα περιφερειακό κέντρο κρουαζιέρας». Πρόσθεσε δε πως δεδομένης της λειτουργίας του Νέου Επιβατικού Τερματικού, το λιμάνι Λεμεσού μπορεί να αποτελέσει σημαντικό παράγοντα ανάπτυξης του θαλάσσιου τουρισμού.
«Στοχεύουμε στην αύξηση του αριθμού επιβατών οι οποίοι επισκέπτονται την Κύπρο. Για το 2019, αναμένουμε μία αύξηση πέραν του 35% σε σύγκριση με το 2018 ενώ για το 2020 αναμένεται να συνεχιστεί η αυξητική τάση». Ενδεικτικά, σχολίασε, η εταιρεία Celestyal Cruises επιχειρεί σε δοκιμαστική βάση δρομολόγια που ταξιδεύουν σε τρεις ηπείρους. Συγκεκριμένα, η διαδρομή περιλαμβάνει επταήμερη κρουαζιέρα σε Αλεξάνδρεια, Πορτ Σαιντ, Ισραήλ, Έφεσο, Πειραιά, Ρόδο και Λεμεσό. 

  Αντώνης Αντωνίου 
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Ellinis

Το πλοίο θα βάλει ρότα για το νότιο ημισφαίριο, συγκεκριμένα για τη Βραζιλία μιας και έχει ναυλωθεί για 7 χρόνια στη νεοσύστατη Pampa Cruises και θα μετονομαστεί σε ARRECIFE. Περισσότερα _εδώ_. Η ίδια εταιρία είχε ανακοινώσει τον περασμένο Μάιο οτι θα ξεκινούσε κρουαζιέρες με το αδελφό του, το DELPHIN, ωστόσο αυτό δεν υλοποιήθηκε.
Ας δούμε το πλάνο της εταιρίας όπως είχε τότε ανακοινωθεί:



> On May 8, 2018, the Brazil-based Pampa Cruises announced company's  plans to charter MS Delphin for year-round South America cruises to  Argentina and Brazil with 3-night to 16-night itineraries. The charter  deals was for the period October 2018 through September 2019.
> 
> 
> Pampa Cruises itineraries include 5 homeports (Santos, Salvador, Recife, Buenos Aires and Ushuaia) for roundtrips to ports in Argentina, Brazil, Chile and Uruguay.Some  itineraries visit Fernando de Noronha archipelago (Brazil) - UNESCO  site that is currently visited only by luxury and expedition vessels. MS  Delphin is best-sized for Fernando de Noronha as vessels visiting the  archipelago must follow strict regulations and have passenger capacity  under 450.Pampa Cruises itinerary program also includes as  destinations Patagonia, Chilean fjords and Transatlantic crossing  between Brazil and Greece.πηγή


Επειδή γίνεται λόγος για κρουαζιέρα Βραζίλια-Ελλάδα, με υποψιάζει οτι η ναύλωση μπορεί να είναι εποχιακή και επαναλαμβανόμενη. Το δικό μας καλοκαίρι να είναι στο Αιγαίο και το δικό τους καλοκαίρι να κατεβαίνει για τη ναύλωση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι το πλοίο πουλιέται κ η εταιρεία θα αγοράσει άλλο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Salamis Filoxenia από πλαγιοδετημένο που ήταν στην προβλήτα Νο2 της ΝΑΥΣΙ πήγε δίπλα στο Olympic Champion. Τουλάχιστον για την ώρα δεν έχει αλλάξει όνομα. Καλές Γιορτές.

SALAMIS-FILOXENIA-61-20-12-2018.jpg

----------


## cyprus4ever

http://www.philenews.com/oikonomia/e...amis-filoxenia

¶κυρη η συμφωνία πώλησης του πλοίου σύμφωνα με σημερινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας ο Φιλελεύθερος.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> http://www.philenews.com/oikonomia/e...amis-filoxenia
> 
> ¶κυρη η συμφωνία πώλησης του πλοίου σύμφωνα με σημερινό δημοσίευμα της εφημερίδας ο Φιλελεύθερος.


Eμείς ξέρουμε γιά ναύλωση.

----------


## Apostolos

Η πώληση ακυρώθηκε....

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Salamis Filoxenia έφυγε από το Πέραμα πριν λίγο με προορισμό όπως λέει το AIS του τη Λεμεσό. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## alkeos

Δύο συνεχόμενες μέρες με βαπόρια της Salamis στη Θεσσαλονίκη, δεν το λες και συνηθισμένο... Χτες το Ακρίτας, σήμερα το Salamis Filoxenia, τακτικός επισκέπτης στην πόλη μας τα τελευταία χρόνια.

P8030019.jpg P8030025.jpg P8030032.jpg P8030035.jpg P8030042.jpg

----------


## alkeos

... και δύο ακόμα

P8030037.jpg P8030053.jpg

----------


## alkeos

και η αναχώρησή του κατά τα μεσάνυχτα...

P8030004.jpg P8030006.jpg P8030007.jpg

----------


## npapad

To SALAMIS FILOXENIA στη Σύρο στις 5-8-2019.
DSC_1560.jpgDSC_1627.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Άσχημα νέα για το καράβι που πουληθηκε σε εταιρία με έδρα τα Εμιράτα προφανως για σκραπ. 
Ήταν δεμένο από το τέλος της σεζόν του 19 στη Λεμεσό εξαιτίας της πανδημιας.

----------


## Ellinis

O Peter Knego ανέβασε βίντεο στο https://youtu.be/OS5vZHxy4e8 με το πλοιο να περναει για τελευταία φορά" κάτω από το αυλάκι ". Το όνομα του πλειν είναι PHOENIX TITAN

----------


## Ellinis

Προσαραγμενο στο Gadani Beach ως ΤΙΤΑΝ όπως ανέβηκε στην ομάδα του Φβ "Gadani ship breaking yard Pakistan" στις 19 Απριλίου 

FB_IMG_1660552886060.jpg

----------


## Rasa Sayang

*REST IN PEACE LITTLE CRUISER...

Attached are the shipping company brochures for 2017, 2018 and 2019.

Salamis Cruise Lines 2017 greek.pdf Salamis Cruise Lines 2018 greek.pdf Salamis Cruise Lines 2019 gr.pdf*

----------

